# Advice on using 7D II



## tevscale (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi,

My son has been in pilot training for a while, and will be making his first solo flight this weekend. I want to get some good shots of the takeoff/landing, so I'm renting a 7D II for the better tracking AF and pixel density compared to my 6D. But to get the most out of this, I'd appreciate some advice on the settings I should use (keeping in mind that I've never used an AF system more complex than the 6D's). 

Some particulars: I'll be about 150 yards from the runway, using a 100-400mm II set to panning IS mode, and I'll have essentially a side view of the plane as it goes down the runway.

Thanks!


----------



## wyldeguy (Jun 10, 2015)

Honestly you could probably do all your shots with the 6D, but if you've already booked the 7DII then here is what you will probably need. Case 1 auto focus as your main setting. I'm assuming a Cessna 152 or 172 depending on weight of pilot and passengers/cargo. Since it's a solo probably the 152, which is a little smaller. Depending on how busy the airport is and how much is in the background I would probably just use the full 65 points in AI servo focus, but you might be better suited to the center large zone. You will probably be best suited with shutter priority and probably something like 1/250th or 1/320th so the prop isn't fully stopped to convey motion. Just to make sure you get the shot you want just use the high speed drive mode for the full 10 fps.

I've been itching to do some airshow photography this year but haven't had a chance.


----------



## bluemoon (Jun 10, 2015)

I shot an air show last year with the 6D and 100-400 and was pretty happy with the results. The planes are not moving that fast so the camera did better than OK. 7D2 will give you the 1.6x which would be a bigger factor than the focusing system.

If you really wanted to give it the best shot, figure out at what time is your son going there and check the place out a day before. This will give you the same light angles and you'll be able to find a best spot on your own schedule rather than scrambling last minute. . .

I own both the 6D and the 7D2 and would favor the 6D due to the better IQ (as long as you have the needed reach).

pierre


----------



## tevscale (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. In the end I went with the 6D (largely because my Kenko 1.4x TC worked with it, and not with the 7D II, largely negating the reach advantage of the latter). In the end, the "customer" (my son in this case) was happy with the result.


----------

